# new memeber here



## paulyseggs (Feb 24, 2004)

hi, my name is pauly, this is my first post so i though i;d say hi, i live to fish/hunt, i;m a chef, i live in connecticut, and a pretty nice guy. only 24 years old and know when to keep my mouth shut. so thats about it, my major project this year is teachin my puppy now not to get sea sick.

my first real question, whats the name of the magazine that comes out either bi monthly or weekly, it;s on news paper print and tells about the local conditions, i can;t think of the name but it;s something something fisherman. i wanted to get a subscription but i don;t know the name, my uncle gets it and i moved away so i don;t get his issues anymore!! sorry if my description is vague but it;s popular so i think one of you will know. 
well happy fishin
paul j segnatelli


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Welcome Pauly,

Sounds like your talking about 'The Fisherman' magazine. There are several editions (New York, New Jersey, etc.) As far as I can tell they don't have a web site. You can usually find it sold in bait shops and convenience stores and sometimes at magazine stands. I can almost always find it at a 7-11 (or WaWa when I'm in South Jersey)

Good Luck,
DH


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Welcome to the Board Paul!

It is good the have someone for CT to join us please feel free to ask and/or report any info. I think you will have a great time here I live in Stamford so if you ever need someone to fish with look me up anytime and I don't mind going on road trips.Aslo do hesitate in checking out the other boards you will find the people and the Know how fist rate. again welcome and enjoy.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey CoCo flea, You are only 30-45 Mins away from me. I am in Northeast, NJ. More specifically Dumont. Anyway, I will be going on club trips up by you in the late spring summer and fall. We go to Penfield Reef alot. Ever go there?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I've been there a few times never had any luck but love fishing there although I almost learned the hard way how dangerous that reef can be I was walking back an was going to far to the right in when from knew hi to almost over my head I still to this day don't know how I didn't go all the way in.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Yea, you need to know this place well. We have a few guys that know the tides and we go in groups of up to 15-20 guys so there is safty in numbers. 

One guy I knew stayed alittle late and when he tried to get back in, he got a hernia. He was alright but, he needed an operation.


----------



## paulyseggs (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks davehunt it was right on the tip of my tongue..

cocoflea- i;m in woodbury (between danbury and waterbury off 84) i;m ready for anything that comes my way, lil bit of cabin fever if ya ask me, all my reels are respooled, terminal tackle fresh and organized, lures inventoried....

hopefully by the end of march the water will start to show some life beyond skates and crabs. i work alot so if the time is right i;m ready for any roadtrip that comes my way.


----------

